# Spider-Man: Neues Logo erntet heftige Kritik



## ChrisGa (23. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spider-Man: Neues Logo erntet heftige Kritik* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Spider-Man: Neues Logo erntet heftige Kritik*


----------



## Worrel (23. August 2018)

Danke für den unnötigen Spoiler direkt im ersten Satz ...


----------



## FredVorzeiger (23. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Danke für den unnötigen Spoiler direkt im ersten Satz ...




Tja. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. 
Im Eingangstext wird doch beschrieben das Spoiler kommen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. August 2018)

Wäre vllt trotzdem besser Spoiler etwas tiefer zu posten und die Warnung fett zu drucken, um sicherzugehen 
Abgesehen davon - komischer Artikel. Heftige Kritik? Die Leute machen sich einfach ein wenig drüber lustig, heftige Kritik ist was anderes.


----------



## Batze (23. August 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Wäre vllt trotzdem besser Spoiler etwas tiefer zu posten und die Warnung fett zu drucken, um sicherzugehen


Also ich habe danach "Schuld sind die Ereignisse aus* "Avengers: Infinity War". !Achtung Spoiler!"* aufgehört zu lesen. Also alles OK.
Das ist mit Häckchen, Ausrufezeichen usw. m.M.n. genug gekennzeichnet, noch klarer geht es kaum. Da muss ich den (Gast)Autor mal in Schutz nehmen.


----------



## Enisra (23. August 2018)

man hätte den Spoiler aber auch einfach mal sein lassen können!
Warum? Weil der halt mal so überhaupt nichts mit der News zu tun hat


----------



## Batze (23. August 2018)

Man könnte auch in den NEWS sowas einbauen wie hier im Forum, so einen Spoiler Alarm wo man erst was sieht wenn man Extra drauf klickt. Sollte sich die Redi mal Überlegen sowas einzubauen, würde bestimmt auf sehr Positive Resonanz stoßen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. August 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Also ich habe danach "Schuld sind die Ereignisse aus* "Avengers: Infinity War". !Achtung Spoiler!"* aufgehört zu lesen. Also alles OK.
> Das ist mit Häckchen, Ausrufezeichen usw. m.M.n. genug gekennzeichnet, noch klarer geht es kaum. Da muss ich den (Gast)Autor mal in Schutz nehmen.



Ist auch ok gekennzeichnet; geht nur imo eben noch besser. So ein kurzen Teaser hat man beim kurzen drüber lesen auch schnell mal überflogen und nimmt dann noch den ersten Satz mit. Und wenn es unterstrichen wäre, so wie in deiner Zitierung, würde es auch schon mal mehr ins Auge stechen


----------



## Worrel (23. August 2018)

FredVorzeiger schrieb:


> Tja. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
> Im Eingangstext wird doch beschrieben das Spoiler kommen.



Das Problem dabei ist, daß mir die bisherige Gestaltung der News Einleitungstexte beigebracht hat, daß es keinen Sinn hat, diese zu lesen, da dort oftmals 1:1 exakt das selbe drinsteht wie im ersten Absatz der News.
Daher fange ich inzwischen immer erst bei dem Newstext an zu lesen. 

In diesem Fall fatal für das nicht-gespoilert-werden-wollen. 

Wenn es denn unbedingt sein muß(?), den Spoiler in der News überhaupt und als allererstes zu nennen, fände ich es daher besser, die Spoilerwarnung fett(!) als eigenen Absatz vor den Text zu setzen.


----------



## Batze (23. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist, daß mir die bisherige Gestaltung der News Einleitungstexte beigebracht hat, daß es keinen Sinn hat, diese zu lesen, da dort oftmals 1:1 exakt das selbe drinsteht wie im ersten Absatz der News.
> Daher fange ich inzwischen immer erst bei dem Newstext an zu lesen.
> 
> In diesem Fall fatal für das nicht-gespoilert-werden-wollen.
> ...


Da muss ich dir recht geben, bei so manchen Überschriften von PCG schalte ich gleich ein paar Maus scrolls nach unten um vor allem der immer wiederkehrende verlogende und falschen Amazon Werbung zu entgehen. 
Ist immer noch heftig, trotzt Beschwerde das sich da niemand drum kümmert.


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist, daß mir die bisherige Gestaltung der News Einleitungstexte beigebracht hat, daß es keinen Sinn hat, diese zu lesen, da dort oftmals 1:1 exakt das selbe drinsteht wie im ersten Absatz der News.
> Daher fange ich inzwischen immer erst bei dem Newstext an zu lesen.


 Das ist bei einigen News so, vor allem bei sehr kurzen, wo der Autor dann vermutlich gar keine sinnvolle andere Einleitung mehr kreieren kann. Aber bei etlichen News ist meiner Erfahrung nach der Einleitungstext ganz anders als die ersten Sätze der News. Kannst  du aber ja nicht wissen, wenn du die Einleitung nicht mehr liest...


----------



## Batze (23. August 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist bei einigen News so, vor allem bei sehr kurzen, wo der Autor dann vermutlich gar keine sinnvolle andere Einleitung mehr kreieren kann. Aber bei etlichen News ist meiner Erfahrung nach der Einleitungstext ganz anders als die ersten Sätze der News. Kannst  du aber ja nicht wissen, wenn du die Einleitung nicht mehr liest...



Ja Sorry, aber vieles ist doch einfach nur Copy/Paste von den Gast Autoren, das kann jeder sehen. Da wird dann bei Spielen der Übliche Amazone Link aus der Datenbank in den Text mit eingebracht um da noch Geld mit zu machen und das war es dann. Vieles da ist einfach nur noch Billig und noch billiger als Bild. Ist leider so. Da wird noch nicht mal Korrektur gelesen. Alles nicht so schlimm, aber wenn mal Diskussions Bedarf da ist, niemand ist da, keiner meldet sich. Der Gast Autor nicht und einer der Stamm Redis erst recht nicht, hauptsache das alles bringt Klicks. Ganz tolles Kino. 
Und da wundert man sich wieso es hier immer weiter runter geht.


----------



## OldShatterhand (23. August 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja Sorry, aber vieles ist doch einfach nur Copy/Paste von den Gast Autoren, das kann jeder sehen. Da wird dann bei Spielen der Übliche Amazone Link aus der Datenbank in den Text mit eingebracht um da noch Geld mit zu machen und das war es dann. Vieles da ist einfach nur noch Billig und noch billiger als Bild. Ist leider so. Da wird noch nicht mal Korrektur gelesen. Alles nicht so schlimm, aber wenn mal Diskussions Bedarf da ist, niemand ist da, keiner meldet sich. Der Gast Autor nicht und einer der Stamm Redis erst recht nicht, hauptsache das alles bringt Klicks. Ganz tolles Kino.
> Und da wundert man sich wieso es hier immer weiter runter geht.



So langsam kann selbst ich (dem Spoiler wurscht sind) auch nicht mehr widersprechen.


----------



## Batze (23. August 2018)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> So langsam kann selbst ich (dem Spoiler wurscht sind) auch nicht mehr widersprechen.



Na wenn selbst du mir als einer der Größten Batze Fans in dieser Sache zustimmst, dann kann ich ja gar nicht so falsch liegen.
Aber ich denke in der Sache liegen wir gleichauf. Irgendwann reicht es und man sollte sich hier mal überlegen wie es weitergeht.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. August 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir recht geben, bei so manchen Überschriften von PCG schalte ich gleich ein paar Maus scrolls nach unten um vor allem der immer wiederkehrende verlogende und falschen Amazon Werbung zu entgehen.
> Ist immer noch heftig, trotzt Beschwerde das sich da niemand drum kümmert.



Wie oft muss man dir eigentlich noch erklären dass der Amazon-Kram von (Überraschung!) Amazon kommt und nicht von Computec manuell gesetzt wird. 5x, 10x, noch öfter?


----------



## Worrel (23. August 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Irgendwann reicht es und man sollte sich hier mal überlegen wie es weitergeht.


Man könnte zB ein paar Mods rauswerfen.


----------



## LOX-TT (23. August 2018)

Das ist doch so was von 2009


----------



## Batze (23. August 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wie oft muss man dir eigentlich noch erklären dass der Amazon-Kram von (Überraschung!) Amazon kommt und nicht von Computec manuell gesetzt wird. 5x, 10x, noch öfter?


Kannst du mir so oft sagen wie du willst. Wie oft soll ich dir sagen das man bei Post auch das mal kontrollieren könnte das man eben bei Post ganz Kurz Gegenchecken kann und nicht bei Post in der Minute/Stunde die Preise vollkommen unterschiedlich sind. Also erzähl bitte keinen Mist. Wenn die Preise bei Post so abweichen von Datenbank und Post, dann postet man sie eben nicht, so einfach ist das. Aber nein, man postet, des Geldes wegen. 
Und ich habe nachgefragt, PCG/Computec ist dafür verantwortlich was sie bewerben. Genauso wie sie z.B. im Forum für z.B. Links und sonstwas verantwortlich sind, sind sie auch für ihre Werbung verantwortlich, bzw. der jeweilige Vermarkter. Am Ende aber PCG. Das ist Faktum. Und wenn PCG durch Extra Werbe Banner/Links Geld generiert dann sind sie auch für die Glaubhaftigkeit für verantwortlich. da gibt es keine Ausreden. Und wenn dieses schon mehrmals angeprangert worden ist sind sie sogar verpflichtet dieser Sache nachzugehen.
Ansonsten, unlauterer Wettbewerb. In diesem Fall sogar Täuschung zu eigenen Gunsten. Das kann teuer werden.
Glaube mir, ich habe bei Amazon nachgefragt, weil mir das vor Monaten schon auf den Keks ging. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Man könnte zB ein paar Mods rauswerfen.


Warum? Die Mods sind doch Lustig.


----------



## Zybba (24. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist, daß mir die bisherige Gestaltung der News Einleitungstexte beigebracht hat, daß es keinen Sinn hat, diese zu lesen, da dort oftmals 1:1 exakt das selbe drinsteht wie im ersten Absatz der News.
> Daher fange ich inzwischen immer erst bei dem Newstext an zu lesen.


Jap, das handhabe ich in der Regel auch so.
Meistens verrät einem dieser Klappentext(?) eh nur das, was später auch noch mal so im Text steht.


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Man könnte zB ein paar Mods rauswerfen.


... das dumme Pack! 

Absetzen, sag ich! Absetzen!  



Spoiler



Gilde ... falls jemand fragen sollte. 

Aber, mal davon ab, gibt es keine Möglichkeit den Spoiler-Tag in den Newsmeldungen selbst zu setzen? 

ZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!
Logg dich in Conan bzw. WoW aus und mach dich nützlich!


----------



## Rabowke (24. August 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> [...]Glaube mir, ich habe bei Amazon nachgefragt, weil mir das vor Monaten schon auf den Keks ging.


... und jetzt mal ehrlich und mit klarem Kopf: was soll denn Amazon sagen?!

Ich kann mich noch ganz gut an die letzte Diskussion zu diesem Thema erinnern wo dir Offizielle von Computec technisch probiert haben das Problem und Ursache (!) zu erklären. Du kommst doch aus der IT, du weißt doch ganz genau das Computec keinen eigenen scrapper einsetzt, sondern "nur" die API von Amazon nutzt.

Vllt. mal gaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam lesen: Computec nutzt die API von Amazon. 

Das lassen wir jetzt mal sacken. In Ruhe. Ohne Eile ... und dann überlegen wir mal, was genau Computec jetzt machen kann weil *dir* die API nicht gefällt.


----------



## LOX-TT (24. August 2018)

Zur Not müssen wir ihm den Satz noch vortanzen. Wer meldet sich freiwillig?


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... das dumme Pack!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Pupsibär, Zocken ist zur Zeit eher eine Seltenheit. Aber was genau du mit den Spoilern meinst, kannst du gern im Support-Forum oder per PN definieren. SONST IST DAS OFFTOPIC DU ANFÄNGER!!!11elf


----------



## Odin333 (25. August 2018)

Bezüglich der Spoiler-Problematik hätte ich noch einen alternativen Vorschlag:
Nachdem der fragliche Film schon lange nicht mehr im Kino läuft und bereits länger für die Heimkinoanlage erworben werden kann, könnte man ihn einfach mal gucken...


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Zur Not müssen wir ihm den Satz noch vortanzen. Wer meldet sich freiwillig?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rF28PETSYFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



... je nach Dialekt.


----------



## Worrel (25. August 2018)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Spoiler-Problematik hätte ich noch einen alternativen Vorschlag:
> Nachdem der fragliche Film schon lange nicht mehr im Kino läuft und bereits länger für die Heimkinoanlage erworben werden kann, könnte man ihn einfach mal gucken...



a) _*Mööp*_ falsch. Es geht um einen Spoiler bzgl Marvels _Infinity War_ und den gibt es erst seit letztem Monat fürs Heimkino.
b) Es gibt diverse Gründe, warum man nicht einen Film zeitnah sehen kann. 
c) Selbst bei Jahrzehnte alten Filmen ist es angebracht, Spoiler nicht einfach so grundlos hinauszuposaunen. Ein _The Island _oder _From Dusk til Dawn_ ist nun mal viel besser, wenn man den entsprechenden Spoiler bei ersten Sehen des Films noch nicht kennt.


----------



## Enisra (25. August 2018)

bei Avangers sollte man zumindest mal den nächsten Teil abwarten zur Spoilerfreigabe


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> c) Selbst bei Jahrzehnte alten Filmen ist es angebracht, Spoiler nicht einfach so grundlos hinauszuposaunen. Ein _The Island _oder _From Dusk til Dawn_ ist nun mal viel besser, wenn man den entsprechenden Spoiler bei ersten Sehen des Films noch nicht kennt.


Ich bin intern einer der größten Kritiker und "Hater" bzgl. Spoiler .. aber DAS halte sogar ich für komplett sinnfrei übertrieben. ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. August 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin intern einer der größten Kritiker und "Hater" bzgl. Spoiler .. aber DAS halte sogar ich für komplett sinnfrei übertrieben. ^^


Vor allem wenn Filme wie diese in den letzten 1-2 Jahrzehnten auf diversen Sendern hoch- und runtergelaufen sind.


----------



## Worrel (27. August 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin intern einer der größten Kritiker und "Hater" bzgl. Spoiler .. aber DAS halte sogar ich für komplett sinnfrei übertrieben. ^^


Ich nehme mal das konkrete Beispiel _The Island_ von 2005: 

Der Film spielt in der Zukunft. Alles scheint schnieke und tiptop, aber es gibt da einige Ungereimtheiten, und so rätselt man, was denn der Sinn dahinter ist. Nach und nach zeigt sich ein detaillierteres Bild, bis der Held irgendwann dahinterkommt, was los ist.
Nach der Erklärung geht es dann mit viel Action gegen das System.

Wenn man noch nicht weiß, daß _<Spoiler Inhalt>_, dann sitzt man die erste Filmhälfte da und rätselt mit, stellt sich Fragen und sucht nach möglichen Erklärungen.
Wenn man hingegen alleine schon die Kurzbeschreibung auf der DVD Hülle gelesen hat, kennt man den _<Spoiler Inhalt>_ schon und wartet im Prinzip nur darauf, daß der Hauptdarsteller zum Wissen des Zuschauers aufschließt.

Es ergibt sich ein ganz anderes - und in meinen Augen: deutlich *schlechteres* - Filmerlebnis.​
Und vor allem: Schon *mit minimalstem Aufwand *kann man sein Posting/News Text *spoilerfrei* halten. Siehe genau dieses Posting, in dem ich den Spoiler eben gerade *nicht* genannt habe - aber jeder, der den Film gesehen hat, weiß, worum es geht.
Die Information, die ich über den Film geben wollte, ist *mit und ohne *Spoiler also 100% dieselbe - bloß ohne Spoilernennung verderbe ich niemandem den Filmgenuß.

Warum also sollte man selbst über jahrzehnte alte Filme *nicht wenigstens versuchen*, spoilerfrei zu reden?


Gut, es gibt durchaus Spoiler, die haben sich inzwischen *derart* rumgesprochen, daß eigentlich jeder weiß, worum es geht. Siehe die Dialogzeile vor Luke Skywalker's _"Nooooooo!"_ - aber schau mal, auch darüber kann man spoilerfrei reden. 
Und mit jedem Tag werden Menschen geboren, die den Film noch nicht gesehen haben - warum nicht wenigstens völlig unnötige Spoiler vermeiden, um ihnen einen spoilerfreien Filmgenuß wenigstens grundsätzlich zu ermöglichen?


----------



## Worrel (27. August 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn Filme wie diese in den letzten 1-2 Jahrzehnten auf diversen Sendern hoch- und runtergelaufen sind.


... was kein Garant dafür ist, daß es nicht doch noch Leute gibt, die einen bestimmten Film noch nicht gesehen haben. Oder vielleicht den Spoiler auch schlicht wieder vergessen hatten. 

Ich hatte beispielsweise letzte Woche Edgar Wallaces "Der Hexer" aus den 60ern gesehen und konnte dank Nichtwissen mitraten. Wenn man die Auflösung schon kennt, ergibt sich auch hier ein deutlicher Unterschied.


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2018)

Die eigene Spielfigur in Knights of the Old Republic ist übrigens Darth Revan. 

Wie gesagt, bei solchen alten Sachen, die eh überall bekannt sind, ist es eher übertrieben noch auf Spoilerfreiheit zu achten. Bei aktuellen Dingen und sagen wir 1-2 Monate nach Erstausstrahlung/Veröffentlichung (bei Spielen gern einen kleine Tick länger) ist das natürlich legitim.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. August 2018)

Fassen wir Worrels Anliegen wie folgt zusammen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bast3l (27. August 2018)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die eigene Spielfigur in Knights of the Old Republic ist übrigens Darth Revan.



WHAT THE F DUDE 

Spass beiseite, exzellentes Beispiel.


----------

